
SerenityOS Update (April 2020) - notaplumber
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwEoikTh1bM
======
bbbobbb
This is my first time seeing SerenityOS but I find it absolutely lovely.

I can appreciate the hard work the contributors are making to the system and
tools but what I find the most endearing is the crisp, clean design..

Everything looks snappy, the visual elements are clearly distinguished.

I am not wondering what is clickable or what a UI element means even though I
have never seen the system (which is not something I can tell about apps on my
machine that I use daily).

